# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Tìm mua máy tiện mini

## Trungzk

Các bác cho hỏi ở miền bắc có bãi nào bán máy tiện mini ko ạ?

----------

Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

#songmaynenkhi bán không anh

----------

